

Dealing with encodings in Ruby is a pain in the ass, let us help you - brianmario
https://github.com/brianmario/charlock_holmes

======
sunkencity
Nice tool!

It's a pity that there's no ruby native way of adding another encoding in Ruby
1.9, it's all down on the C level. Recently I needed to work with the GSM-7
encoding, and while I was tempted to try to add a patch to ruby for including
it, I figured it was too marginal to warrant acceptance of the patch.

------
stewbrew
I hardly use ruby anymore and if I use it I run 1.8.

Are encodings in 1.9 really still that bad -- several years after its initial
release.

~~~
bradleyland
I don't really like the framing of the title for this project. Text is no
longer treated as a dumb chain of bytes in 1.9, but that's not really what
this project addresses. A good article with information about how strings have
changed in 1.9 can be found here:

<http://blog.grayproductions.net/articles/ruby_19s_string>

The problem is, when an outside service or file is provided to you, it doesn't
always come with information about how the text is encoded. With Ruby 1.9, you
have the option of specifying the character encoding for a given string, but
if the string is from an outside source, it's often a guessing game.

